# Late Fall and Winter off the edge



## Crisis Management (Aug 12, 2020)

New to fishing off the edge...
Will the Nipple, Elbow, Spur area hold any wahoo, dolphin or tuna in late Fall early Winter or do they all head south?
Thanks.


----------



## Bigc2013 (Aug 1, 2016)

Fishing is good at all of those locations until the water temp dips below 70 and providing the water is a decent color. 😊


----------

